# Future American Expat looking for info on poss new home



## DocRyan (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello all; 
It's my first visit to this site or anyone like it. I will be looking to move out of the US in the next 5yrs and will be doing my home work to find a place that would suit what I am looking for.

Thailand of course would most likely be tops on most lists as it's absolutely gorgeous there. So are there any American Expats that can give me the down low on living in Thailand?

1. How are the locals towards Americans? I ask cause my brother is a Missionarie and me being former military know that we are not the most favorite people in some places in the world.

2. How affordable is it to live there? Are Americans allowed to make home purchaes.

3. What types of immunizations are needed to travel in country?

4. What is the weather like, is it Hot 24/7, humid? I resided in Miami for many years and originally from Florida so I'm used to the heat just don't like the humidity but would deal w/ it if all else is great.

5. How is it to find work? Would an someone like myself whose a Nurse be able to work in Thailand as a Nurse as well?

And lastly are there any nuances that we should know about living there to keep us in favor and out of trouble w/ the locals? and are there any other countries or regions you'd recommend for American Expats to check into as poss destinations?

Thanks all for your help and look forward to chatting it up w/ you all!


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

im not sure if you are looking to move to any country in Asia or if you are open to moving any place in the entire world, but since you are a nurse, you might want to go to AU. It has some very nice beaches, and I think depending on where you want to settle, you can get hot weather all the time, or mixed seasons. There are several members on the AU forum who have been offered a job/sponsored by their jobs to go to AU. 

If you are thinking of Asian countries, have you looked into Malaysia or Singapore?


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Ryan,


i'll try to answer in ur questions which i know an answer:

2. For all foreigners are the same rules to buy a house. Actually foreigner can't own the land easly, so the best choise to rent a land for max 30 years or buy condo
3. travel is the most easy thing here in Thailand, u can use bus or train, taxi is quite cheap even for long trips. 200km = 50 usd
4. about wheater can't said anything, because i like hot and doesn't matter humit, in my country always cold.
5. about job try to find websites which offer job directly from company. One of them which help me to find job in thailand is jobdb but also can find more 88db or national job (maybe if i'm not wrong)
6. locals are friendly and always happy to help for small money.

Regards,
Mindaugas


----------



## DocRyan (Jul 31, 2009)

No I haven't looked into any other places just yet. i first wanted to run thru the usual suspects in relation to places that tend to have American Expats.

I'm very new to this so sorry if my questions are a bit nieve, but what is AU, Austria? Austrailia? 

I do kinda prefer the Asian continents cause it will go hand in hand w/ my interest in Buddhism and Asian alternative medicines etc.

To better answer your question right now yes I'd be willing to live anywhere if the right opportunity presented itself.

Thing about Thailand is I grew up w/ a few young girls from there, and have met some others from that region as well in my study into Thai Massage.

What are jobs like for American Nurses in Thailand? 







tilla_07 said:


> im not sure if you are looking to move to any country in Asia or if you are open to moving any place in the entire world, but since you are a nurse, you might want to go to AU. It has some very nice beaches, and I think depending on where you want to settle, you can get hot weather all the time, or mixed seasons. There are several members on the AU forum who have been offered a job/sponsored by their jobs to go to AU.
> 
> If you are thinking of Asian countries, have you looked into Malaysia or Singapore?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DocRyan said:


> Hello all;
> It's my first visit to this site or anyone like it. I will be looking to move out of the US in the next 5yrs and will be doing my home work to find a place that would suit what I am looking for.
> 
> Thailand of course would most likely be tops on most lists as it's absolutely gorgeous there. So are there any American Expats that can give me the down low on living in Thailand?
> ...




DocRyan,

Any relation to Jack Ryan?  You've landed on a forum that has covered virtually every aspect, good and bad, regarding living in country. I could list off many but those would be my thoughts. Rather than that, I would scroll through every topic - there are a lot - and pick and choose those that you think will help you decide. There is a LOT of accumulative knowledge and the best part is - it's free. This forum is a cornucopia of knowledge from expats now living in Thailand [mostly Chiang Mai] and those who've visited and those who are interested but perhaps haven't. 

Good luck, ask a lot of question and read, read, read! There is even a very good section regarding books about living in Thailand and marrying a Thai etc. One I would highly recommend is "My Thai Girl and I" by Andrew Hicks [he has a second book, "Thai Girl" but I've not read. I've also read "Thailand Fever" I would recommend you save your money as I thought it was poorly written and not all that accurate - my opinion only. The only other thing I would suggest - beofre you get too committed to one geographic area or one country - visit. It's a great country to visit and it will help you by spending time in the Kingdom. Good luck! 

Serendipity2


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

oops, sorry. I didnt realize I had been writing AU all throughout my post without explaining it. AU is Australia. And yea I get your point. Thailand would be one of the best places to go to if you are a Buddhist.


----------



## bayleigh (Jul 15, 2009)

DocRyan said:


> Hello all;
> It's my first visit to this site or anyone like it. I will be looking to move out of the US in the next 5yrs and will be doing my home work to find a place that would suit what I am looking for.
> 
> Thailand of course would most likely be tops on most lists as it's absolutely gorgeous there. So are there any American Expats that can give me the down low on living in Thailand?
> ...


Sorry to hijack your thread, but I saw you're from North Carolina. I visited there last Spring. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------

